# [SOLVED] Computer won't boot up after adding more ram[RESOLVED]



## teamwindsor

hi, 
i recently have bought a 1gb (ddr400) of ram to upgrade my computer.
i am using a asus a7v600x motherboard with an athlon 3000+ processor.
the system originally came with a 512mb stick of ram.
when i put in the new stick or replace the old one it is detected in the boot up but as windows goes to start either it just freezes or the system restarts.

can anyone please offer any advice?

thanks
rob


----------



## cisStudent

*Re: Computer won't boot up after adding more ram*

Did you replace your ram or add new?? if you just added more then take out new ram...boot and if all is normal then shutdown and add your ram back. i know it may seem like a useless step but ive had a similar problem in the past and re-doing the whole thing seemed to work. (its kinda like windows, uninstalling and re-installing seems to fix problems, why we dont know lol) 


after you do this and it still doesnt work let me know and we'll go from there.


----------



## speedster123

*Re: Computer won't boot up after adding more ram*

Welcome
Clear your cmos. Either by pulling the button battery for 15minutes, after you unplug the machine, and ground yourself to reduce static charges, or find the jumper on the mainboard to clear the cmos, which is found in your mother board book.

If that doesnt work, post back as we might need to guide you into slowing the ram timing down temporarily.


----------



## teamwindsor

*Re: Computer won't boot up after adding more ram*

Thanks for the tips, unfortunately neither has solved the problem yet.
when i reset the cmos i re-entered all the values in the bios and it did detect the full 1.5gb. when i came to load windows again though, it comes to the loading bar and just freezes or restarts.
any other suggestions you can think of?

many thanks


----------



## cisStudent

*Re: Computer won't boot up after adding more ram*

maybe its your operating system. try uninstalling and reinstalling your OS with new ram. yes i realize im kinda repeating myself, but ive spent hours trying to solve problems then have resulted in uninstalling and reinstalling. sometimes it resolves the prob sometimes it doesnt. 

its worth a shot:wink:


----------



## cisStudent

*Re: Computer won't boot up after adding more ram*

you seem pretty knowledgable but just in case, if you try un-re OS, boot in safemode F8 (maybe F5) press key after you hear the first beep as pc boots


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Computer won't boot up after adding more ram*

Hi,
Download and run *Memtest86* with the new stick in the machine (remove the 'old' one). Memtest runs in a DOS environment from a bootable CD. Let it run 5-6 passes (it will take some time).


----------



## teamwindsor

*Re: Computer won't boot up after adding more ram*

Before i posted i ran memtest and confirmed the ram is fine.
i since then have re-installed windows vista, again i get the same problem when using the new ram, it is detected but windows doesn't load.
i can though run windows when i put in the original 512mb, it just doesn't seem to load with the 1gb chip in?
thanks


----------



## Doby

*Re: Computer won't boot up after adding more ram*

Amd makes two versions of the 3000 athlon processor one is a 333mhz and the other is a 400 mhz version.

Try setting your ram clock to 166mhz in bios this will make your ram run at the same speed as your cpu because I suspect you have the 333mhz processor.

In some instances especially with lower amounts of ram you can run the ram clock higher and get away with it but then a upgrade and no boot.

If you need help with this setting in bios post back


----------



## jflan

*Re: Computer won't boot up after adding more ram*

That board is a little quirky when it comes to memory according to the manual and Crucial's configurator...
http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=A7V600-X

Apparently they hadn't tested any 1GB modules at the time the manual was printed, but Crucial clearly illustrates the 1GB module possibilities.


----------



## teamwindsor

*Re: Computer won't boot up after adding more ram*

Hi, 
Thats it sorted, many thanks.
i just changed the bios settings. the computer memory settings were set to 400mhz, and changing them to 333Mhz solved the problem!
thanks to all of you for your help, its much appreciated.

rob


----------



## Phzdk

*Re: Computer won't boot up after adding more ram*



Doby said:


> In some instances especially with lower amounts of ram you can run the ram clock higher and get away with it but then a upgrade and no boot.


Hopefully thread necromancy isn't frowned upon here. I have to say thanks, this post saved my day and saved me a lot of time diagnosing for faulty RAM.
I added 2GB, but the BIOS wouldn't post. Changing it to DDR2-800 and Windows rebooted, DDR2-667 and it froze, but finally DDR2-533 = success!

I had some trouble finding the actual menu to change the values, so here's the info for a Phoenix Award BIOS CMOS for future reference should anyone stumble across this post (like I did!):
1. Load Optimized Defaults
2. Advanced Chipset Features > DRAM Configuration > DRAM Selectable > Change to Manual
3. DRAM Clock > DDR2-###

Thanks again!


----------

